# New ISFP from Japan



## R829 (Oct 22, 2015)

> On another note, I felt I should ask this, since you study law. I hear that it can take forever for a case to be closed for good (so, I am including trials, appeals process, final judgement by the court of the highest level that tackles this particular case) in Japan. Example: the Miura Kazuyoshi case. The crime happened in 1981 but somehow the conviction didn't happen until 1994. It would take nine years for him to be finally acquitted. Is this simply because of inefficient bureaucracy but is it more than that?


 @JakuriIn our university, we do research entirely on legal interpretation. So, I have to rely on information obtained from the Internet to answer your question. As a matter of fact, most cases in Japan don't take longer time to be closed than similar cases in other countries. At that, it takes more than 2 years for *only 1~2%* of whole cases to be given final decisions. For your information:

*Average length of time before final decisions
*
Civil cases　US=8.7 UK=37.7 JPN=6.5 (months)
Criminal cases US=6.0 UK=3.0 JPN=3.3 (months)

Be that as it may, you must be wondering why it takes too long time for some serious cases to be judged. In such cases, there are incentives to drag out trials. Ex: Aum Shinrikyou (Asahara Shoukou) case. In this case,　Asahara had no chance to win a court fight. His attorneys knew that truth too. So they quibbled in the courts and tried to protract trials. The Aum Trial lasted 11 years. I guess the case of Miura was similar to that of Aum.　Sorry to say, this problem in Japan seems to have no part in MBTI types of Japanese. :tongue:

And sorry for my late reply. I caught a terrible cold.  I couldn't enjoy Halloween.


----------

